# huntingfootage.com from jkpipe



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

I found this site a couple months ago, pretty cool for all hunter's and video people, I just thought i would share my find for those who didn't know . http://www.huntingfootage.com
check it out.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you I'll take a look!


----------

